# Amplificador para audifonos usando lm386



## diisjc (Oct 19, 2011)

Bueno pues, mis conocimientos en electrónica son los básicos como para seguir un diagrama y acabo de armar el amplificador con un LM386 pero en vez de usar una bocina de 8 Ohms usé unos audifonos de 32 Ohms







Si me pueden ayudar les agradecere mucho =D, en vez del capacitor de 100 nF usé uno de 0.1 uF cerámico, también cambié el capacitor de 10 uF que va del pin 7 al pin 2 por uno  de 100 uF y el capacitor del pin 5 a tierra use uno de 0.1 uF cerámico.

Al soldar los plugs (conectores) como son estéreo solde los 2 positivos, al subir el volumen se pierde totalmente el sonido y solo hace puro ruido...  éste amplificador puede usarse con audifonos ? Si se puede con audifonos... ya se que los capacitores deben ser como los del diagrama, pero si cambio los valores de éstos que sería lo que afectaría ?  Afecta que haya soldado los 2 positivos juntos?

Gracias por su paciencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

Con que le metes audio ?

Con un MP3 ?

Funciona bien con un parlante ?


----------



## diisjc (Oct 19, 2011)

para meterle señal uso mi laptop y tambien le suministro corriente por usb que son 5V y maximo 500mA


igual con el parlante solo suena puro ruido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

Entonces algo está mal , subi fotos a ver


----------



## diisjc (Oct 19, 2011)

jeje no tengo fotos del circuito.. pero solo use cables para unirlo.. no use pcb ni protoboard.. solo solde cables  segun como decia el diagrama


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

Hace un dibujo de como lo armaste y subilo !


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 26, 2011)

dejo a su consideracion este esquema, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2011)

quizás cometiste algún error al armarlo ,dibujalo a mano al circuito tal y cual lo armaste subirlo acá y vemos que puede ser
saludos de su majestad


----------



## wolf1026 (Mar 3, 2021)

hola he hecho este amplificador de audio con un ML386 y le quiero poner una salida para audífonos (jack) , mi pregunta es ¿si se puede poner esa salida? o ¿es mucho trabajo para el amplificador usar los audífonos ? el amplificador tiene una ganancia de más de 100


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 3, 2021)

Inténtalo el lm386 si le das mucha ganancia se escucha recortada la señal.


----------

